# One ear tips to the side



## Tatonkafamily (Apr 6, 2012)

I need advice on what to do with Roo's ears.

She is 20 weeks old and has lost 1 canine, and the other 3 are not far behind so yes she is still teething. 

Her left ear has been up for weeks, where as the right ear tips in across her head constantly



















The most it comes up is this - but only for seconds at a time.










I know it can go up (as shown above), so I shouldn't worry right?? :blush: I now, I am being paranoid, but I haven't had a GSD pup since I was 19...lets just say that was a LONG time ago  

I guess what I am asking is, should I wait until the adult canines come in to start worrying about her ears? Give her a couple more weeks before even considering taping?

Thanks for the advice in advance, you would think after all these years working in the animal field I would be educated in this, but alas, I am not!! :help::help::help:


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

A professional dog behaviorist told me this. Expect her ears to go down when she is getting her adult teeth. ( He was talking about my 5 month old at the time Jasira GSD.) The calcium that goes to her ears to make them stand up will be going to her teeth instead. Once she gets all her adult teeth, the calcium will go back to her ears and they will go back up so don't worry about it. All my puppies looked like coneheads for a while LOL


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I think it will most likely straighten out with time. In another month or so if it's still lazy, I'd think about possibly using foam support or breathe right strips.


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

i was told not to worry if they were up at any time they will go back up...Zeus is one of the exceptions that his never went up and we've had to glue . Im pretty sure Roo's will go up by looking at the pic


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I had to think about this...mine came to me with one ear up and one crooked and she was 12 weeks. I remember my mom seeing her on Christmas and my mom fell in love with her crooked ear..she thought it was adorable. The ear completely straighten up in mid to late January. She was about 5.5 months old.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I don't think you need to worry about it. It's "up", it's just not straight. If the ear were still flopped forward like a lab that might be a concern, but up and simply tipped to the side usually is not.


----------



## TCAP1 (Mar 28, 2012)

Her ears looked better than Zach's at that age and his finally stood up by themselves. 

She's a good lookin pup


----------

